
Amazon has suspended video boss Roy Price - aarghh
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/12/16467462/amazon-roy-price-suspended-rose-mcgowan-isa-hackett
======
QuinnyPig
Amazon sure does enjoy cutting Prices.

